# Is Eclipse Better Than Notepad++?



## you_shall_pass (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello. I've been coding and I'm using Notepad++ to write some code. I've had it for a while and I have been seeing a few of my friends using Eclipses. They said that you can run the code in-program. Is it worth it? 

Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can use the run tab in Notepad++ to see your current work.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Eclipse is a very popular IDE, and worth getting to know. It's useful for just about every popular programming language (and many not-so-popular) in existence today.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Is it better? No.
Why? Because they are hardly comparable.

One is a text editor whilst the other is an Integrated Development Environment (IDE). If you do not want or need the environment that the IDE provides (with all of its features and tools) then you would probably use a text editor. In this situation, people then consider text editors such as Notepad++. In the text editor world, there are many options and people are split on what one they prefer. Back in the IDE world, the same is true, and there are pros and cons for using Eclipse over another IDE, such as Intellij, NetBeans, and many more.

It all depends on what you are doing, what you want, and what you prefer. I would suggest taking a look at most of the popular options and making your own mind up, rather than reading a more-than-likely biased review of the tool.


----------



## you_shall_pass (Dec 27, 2013)

Ok. Thanks guys!


----------



## neilbuddy (Jun 17, 2014)

I use both. I like Eclipse for my larger projects and Notepad++ for single file edits.


----------

